# Cleveland Perch Assault 11 10-19



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

I set out determined to locate the Jumbos and sure enough they complied to my orders


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice job. I was waiting for a good post from you. This weekend may shape up to be a good one, so I may be out perchin myself.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

I meant 11-10-19. Can this thread be edited.


----------



## mudlane (Dec 30, 2012)

Girthline said:


> I meant 11-10-19. Can this thread be edited.


 Its my experience that the title can't be edited but the contents can. .


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Girthline said:


> I meant 11-10-19. Can this thread be edited.


Nice job with the perch!
To edit the title look above your first post in the thread. Far right side. *Thread tools.* Then edit title....


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I am JEALOUS nice catch I like your location ID


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

They have been pulling them off east 55 ,,peir last couple of weeks,,, and the end of the break wall at 72nd ,,, small schools seeing on the lowrance when trolling for eyes ,, during the brawl ...


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Girthline said:


> I set out determined to locate the Jumbos and sure enough they complied to my orders
> View attachment 330103
> View attachment 330105
> View attachment 330103
> View attachment 330107


Where dis you get bait?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Frank's had Emeralds last weekend. Not sure about Shine's. Shine's is usually open until Thanksgiving and Frank's is open until Christmas


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

Girthline said:


> I set out determined to locate the Jumbos and sure enough they complied to my orders
> View attachment 330103
> View attachment 330105
> View attachment 330103
> View attachment 330107


Way to go girthline,,looking good man ,keep doing what ya doing


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

I saw you out there today ,,, it was a lil bumpy ,,, have any luck


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

mmtchell said:


> I saw you out there today ,,, it was a lil bumpy ,,, have any luck


A few Nothin like sunday


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I think we are going to hit it this Sunday give the yellow bellies a shot for a while before brawling. Does shines have bait or do I have to try somewhere else


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

That sure is a nice stringer of perch. With all the catch rates down you would think the spring spawn might be terrific when the perch move into the spawning grounds.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Girth,, Wow,, What else can someone say. Dynamite. !!! Man you hit the mother load.
Wish I lived in reach of Erie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Dragline said:


> Girth,, Wow,, What else can someone say. Dynamite. !!! Man you hit the mother load.
> Wish I lived in reach of Erie. Thanks for sharing.


if you put 4 guys together,drive friday,fish saturday,sunday,split the cost 4 way is dooable.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Queen Bee said:


> Way to go girthline,,looking good man ,keep doing what ya doing


Thanks


----------



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

Were you using spot lock or anchoring?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Blind Owl said:


> Were you using spot lock or anchoring?


Minnkota calls it the same thing(in their ads!) Not sure I'm buying it though!! (hell
, I can't afford it!)


----------

